# Bluetooth connectivity problem



## avichandana20000 (Jul 1, 2012)

i have bought  E-UBTV from a retail shop. 

But it is not connecting to Mobile. i have done the following steps:

1) Plugged in the device. Win7 64bit(my OS) detects it automatically and installs the driver. The icon is in the system tray.

*i.imgur.com/ZjMUml.jpg


2) Right Click on it and click on "Add a Device". (Do not know why the second option is Dimmed.) the dialogue Box appears and starts searching but it goes on and on. In the meantime i have Switched on the Bluetooth service of My Mobile with "Shown to All" Status.


*i.imgur.com/anhvfl.jpg

My mobile is just kept beside my PC.

3) After half an hour when nothing happens i closed the dialogue Box and entered in the site of ENTER .Found the software

*i.imgur.com/9BM2pl.jpg

4)After Clicking it, it took me to another site Called "Media Fire". there i click Download.

*i.imgur.com/uf3bEl.jpg

5)After Downloading i started installing the software. But unfortunately it failed to install and popped up a message


*i.imgur.com/qXNpvl.jpg


I tried thrice but with same message. 

Pls help me in identifying the Gaps. Is it so hard to use a BT DONGLE?


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 1, 2012)

I am also using same Bluetooth Dongle (Enter).
No problem at all with this device.
Downloaded from media Fire drivers successfully installed.

I am using windows 7 32 bit.
Problem may be due to your 64 bit OS.


avichandana20000 said:


> 3) After half an hour when nothing happens i closed the dialogue Box and entered in the site of ENTER .Found the software
> 
> *i.imgur.com/9BM2pl.jpg


----------



## tech_boy (Jul 1, 2012)

Bluetooth Software Download | Broadcom
Install these drivers. I am not sure but they work with all bluetooth dongles. They may help you.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 1, 2012)

No fix

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/3117/nofix.jpg



Showing this for last 1 hr. Bluetooth device  is plugged in but how to turn it on?

i think it is  a 32bit & 64 bit Story.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 1, 2012)

The drivers are meant for 32 bit OS only as seen from your pics.. Try running in compatibility mode for XP..


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey !

First goto your BIOS settings and enable *wireless or network devices*

Also do the following:

*Goto :*
Control Panel
Administrative Tools
System Configuration
Startup Tab
Enable Bluetooth Software in check box

Now install your bluetooth device driver [ if you have not installed it already ]

Next goto the *Device Manager* and check if the driver has installed correctly.

*Note :* Download the x64 version of the driver from Enter's website only.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 1, 2012)

@OP:you have to install Driver which support 64 bit OS.
you will not find 64bit supported driver of Bluetooth Dongle on *Enter* website. 
I sent you the Private message with download link.(x64 supported driver)


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2012)

@ OP - windows has installed the drivers for the bluetooth dongle successfully but your phone is not getting recognized by windows most probably for driver issue - if you have a nokia ( or any other phone ) install the pc suite or pc connectivity app for that phone - now turn on your phone's bluetooth and search from windows again.

Even I'm musing a Enter BT Dingle and windows 7 x64 Sp1 and windows can detect BT devices without any issue.


----------



## faisalinayath (Oct 30, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> @OP:you have to install Driver which support 64 bit OS.
> you will not find 64bit supported driver of Bluetooth Dongle on *Enter* website.
> I sent you the Private message with download link.(x64 supported driver)



kINDLY ALSO SEND IT TO ME @ ..........................................


----------

